# [Fri 21st Dec 2012] GREAT BRIXTON SINGALONG with Mrs Mills + Sleighed! + Best Bono +... (SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

This is going to be the biggest party in town with TV's MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE onstage plus the welcome return of SLEIGHED! playing the greatest Christmas songs ever heard. Possibly.

There'll be the return of the competition to find BRIXTON'S BEST BONO and you'll be invited to partake in a mass kazzoo screech-along, in a night packed with festive treats.

Also on the bill will be weird magic from Simon Subvert and festive rhymes from your interactive compere for the evening, Vic Lambrusco, with DJs spinning top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes all ruddy night long.

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrsmills-sleighed-dec-2012.html


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope some of you have been practising your Bono-ness for this!


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2012)

This is tonight and an extra special Bono-o-Meter is ready to rate your performance! We'll be onstage from 1130 onwards.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2012)

That was such a load of fun! And an urbanite won the best Bono comp!

Here's a glimpse of the Bono-o-Meter (v2 TM). More pics soon.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

The photos are finally up!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/offline...ills-sleighed-and-the-great-bono-competition/


----------

